
Mindfulness Meditation Trumps Placebo in Pain Reduction - brahmwg
http://www.wakehealth.edu/News-Releases/2015/Mindfulness_Meditation_Trumps_Placebo_in_Pain_Reduction.htm
======
hnhg
I can't find a link to the original paper but it would be good to check the
details of the analysis. Firstly, they'd have to take care doing comparisons
between the 4 different groups - it's not enough just to do multiple-
comparisons as the probability of a false-positive result escalates with each
comparison (I would expect them to have done this). Also, the sample sizes
seem low and it would be good to see how they estimated the variances (say by
using boot-strapping) and shown that this is indeed not just a result by
chance.

------
louwrentius
Look at the source of this article.

This should not even be on HN.

This is just spam.

~~~
dang
Why do you say that it's spam? It looks like a press release from the
institution that conducted the study. Such articles are not always great, but
they tend to be a bit better than the science-farm sites that crib from them.
The standard for information like this on the web is unfortunately rather low.

------
brahmwg
Paper:
[http://m.jneurosci.org/content/35/46/15307.short](http://m.jneurosci.org/content/35/46/15307.short)

------
smelendez
I wonder what the placebo "sham meditation" looked like.

~~~
LoSboccacc
Same, this is far from double blind standards

